# Curious about my paint gelding.



## LadyChevalier (Apr 19, 2013)

So I recently had a conversation with someone about my paint gelding Remington about what kind of pattern he was. I've always just gone with what his papers said, an Overo, and I havent done much research on the subject to go any deeper than that. This other person claimed he was a tovero with frame? Anyway just thought I would see what others on here that are more knowledgeable about the subject would say he is. (I've never had him tested either)

Here are some pictures.  
Thanks in advance and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I may be wrong. I don't know much about the different variations of paints, but wouldn't he be a tobiano? I always thought tobianos had more color than white, and the color went over their back. But that's a guess, so wait to see what others have to say!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

He looks like an overo to me. The rule is tobiano can have the white crossing the back and overos the white doesn't cross the back but the white can cross the neck.


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is a website explaining the color patterns. 
Tobiano Pattern
Overo Pattern
Tovero Pattern


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Horsel02 said:


> Here is a website explaining the color patterns.
> Tobiano Pattern
> Overo Pattern
> Tovero Pattern


NO!!! Don't use that! The overo description is covering several white patterns (frame, splash, sabino, and dominant white) and APHA is not specifying what's causing what. Overo is a blanket term that says anything not tobiano. Stay away from color registeries to learn about color. 

This horse is NOT tobiano. He is frame white with the solid leg "frame hates front leg white" and jagged irregular markings which move horizontally along the body. I would say he is probably splash white as well he looks like he has bottom heavy face white and he has high front leg white which splash likes to do. There is also some smoothness to some of the white markings another splash characteristic Your can see where the two patterns fought for the front legs. Probably sabino as well the lip white and the back legs an the top of the blaze point to possible sabino.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If you really want to leant about equine color genetics there is a lot to learn from the people at the forum. They certainly have taught me a lot! As for the white patterns is this link. You can get accurate up to date information here. This link is a description of white patterns to start you off but there are several pictorial guides to help you. I forgot to mention the white crossing the back thing is a guideline but not a rule. I have an almost completely white sorrel paint gelding. He is Doniant white, just because the white crossed the back and then some does not make him tobiano.

White Patterns in Horses | Color Genetics


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My best guess is splash, sabino and possibly frame. I agree he is not a tobiano.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

First, I'm seconding Peppy's mentioning of NOT going by anything the APHA says. Just don't. They are laughable. 

Second, he is most definitely frame and sabino. Frame is causing the horizontal markings across his neck and barrel, in addition to restricting the white on his legs. Sabino is responsible for his white chin and jagged leg markings. Splash could be in there, but it wouldn't be surprising. 

As for tobiano, maybe. I wouldn't completely rule it out, but he'd be one I'd test just for curiosity. The fact that his flanks are completely colored and slightly rounded in shape, in addition to the big round spot on his right side and the piece of white in his mane make me think there is a possibility.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Peppy and Po on using APHA for color information (as well as with them on what they see in regards to color as well), well pretty much any registry for color. It's just asinine to use information from places that don't update/keep pace with the genetic information, and are unwilling/don't want to acknowledge something that differs from what they currently believe.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Ditto the above frame and sabino maybe splash but I don't think it's likely


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

I would guess frame and sabino for sure, and with the way the white is battling on the front legs, I'd guess splash is in there somewhere. I don't think tobiano at all, but I could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## holsteinerACE (Jan 6, 2014)

Whatever he is he is absolutely beautiful and you are very lucky!


----------

